
Goldman Sachs Has Started Giving Away Its Most Valuable Software - cookscar
http://www.wsj.com/articles/goldman-sachs-has-started-giving-away-its-most-valuable-software-1473242401
======
hga
Serious discussion has started here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12443678](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12443678)

------
arcanus
I read this as implying GS has decided the software has no value.

~~~
hga
See the thread I referenced, which has comments that theorize why allowing
others to use parts of it could be of value to GS.

The overall system is of such fantastic value it's hard to overstate it. GS
can in a matter of minutes/hours play "what if" games, and otherwise determine
risk and figure out what their position is, when other companies at worst
depend on people manually scraping data from spreadsheets and submitting that
upwards via email. Played a major role in their minimal losses during the last
financial crisis, it's a crown jewel in their industry.

